# First banana seat



## Dc76 (Oct 21, 2021)

Just picked up my first banana seat bicycle and rode one for the first time. This thing rides awesome , know i see why people like them so much. 🤘🏼


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 21, 2021)

Dc76 said:


> View attachment 1499501
> 
> Just picked up my first banana seat bicycle and rode one for the first time. This thing rides awesome , know i see why people like them so much. 🤘🏼



They really handle so nice. It is nice for taller guys you can crank that seat way up and sit way back. Those ape hangers help make it ride able as well.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 21, 2021)

They are goofy fun to roll around on. I think more fun than a cruiser 26" bike. Plus you are an instant celebrity when you are out on a banana seat bike.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 15, 2021)

Bring up the serial number and I will decode it, find it on the left rear dropout by the axle. Lucky you have the sissy bar that bolts to the dropout, not the axle.
This is also a Typhoon, but 1962 vintage. It has straight bars on the lower instead of cantilever like yours. I don't have the original chain guard, but the Buddy frame was the same style only lighter and with stamped instead of welded dropouts. The buddy generously donated his chainguard.




You should post this in Pig Bikes thread, these were pre Stingray 20" bikes that were converted to Stingrays or like this one, was an original from the early 1960s conversion back when the Stingray was created after these bikes. Mine had a Solo Polo seat and Longhorn handlebars when I got it but I sold it and the new owner changed everything but the frame because he wanted it to look like a Stingray. 
When I got it back the old parts were long gone so I am digging up parts to replace them and put it back to the original Pig Bike look.
Just bought a super nice seat, recovered but otherwise like the one that it had. Also enough extra material to do a sissybar pad so I am going to vary from original a little and put a 48" Persons bar on it.
Using 1950s Hornet bars and Red Phantom grips like it had though.
They are cool and fun.


----------

